# 55 gallon build



## majerah1

Im sure many of you have heard of my 55 gallon find.Thought i would do a build on it for all to enjoy!


Isnt it pretty?


Stand

It got a scrubbing today,and turned out well.


I did a leak test the other day and it passed well.However after getting the sand removed I noticed the seal had a bit too much play for my liking,so it will be resealed.Hoping to start tonight with removal,and reseal tomorrow


The jaggedness is what got me concerned


Hard to tell but it lifted up quite easily.

SO here it is so far,still a long way to go.Filter is in transit,thanks to Kyle.Substrate will be on its way soon too,via Rick.Ive got plenty of time.


----------



## Rob72

you have mad a big difference on it so far looks really good keep us updated with it


----------



## jrman83

Looks good. Good on you. I would probably just have thrown substrate in and gone with it.


----------



## KG4mxv

Good catch.

When ever I do a reseal after I use a razor blade scraper to clean up the class
then I use isopropyl alcohol to get rid of any oils from my hands.

I also found that if I get a plastic bowl scraper and cut it so I can use it to clean up my sealant beads so they are nice and neat.

Just fyi. 
good luck.

My first real tank was also a rescue from a apartment dumpster.
After I cleaned out all of the old sealant I weighed it. almost 2libs!


----------



## smartypantsgc9

Nice tank!
Is it going to be planted?
Difinitely following this thread!


----------



## Summer

Is it going to be planted? What kind of question is that for Bev? of COURSE it will be planted! lol 

Looks great bev! Cant wait to watch it come to life!


----------



## smartypantsgc9

Summer said:


> Is it going to be planted? What kind of question is that for Bev? of COURSE it will be planted! lol


Very good point.


----------



## whitetiger61

looking good bev..substrate will be on it way saturday..enjoy..dont forget to wash that stuff very good..very nice job on the cleaning

Rick


----------



## majerah1

Thanks everyone!

I an applying the silicon in a few,and will get pics of that once done.I figure,ill let the tank cure for a good week before adding any substrate.

Will update with pics later.


----------

